# Pas d'animation sur The Weather Channel



## Spec (18 Décembre 2011)

Voilà j'aimerai savoir pourquoi sur mon ipad 2 16go wifi je n'ai pas les animations du temps sur The Weather Channel ?

J'ai le choix entre photos et animation(landscape) mais quand je clic sur ce dernier il ne se passe rien.  

Si quelqu'un à une idée ? Merci.


----------

